# Track Day - Driving Impressions of various makes/models



## Davisjl (Jun 6, 2006)

Emission said:


> I do know the one I drove had the V6, but I don't know the specifics. Here is the best pic I have of the car (they detailed them between runs - pretty funny).
> 
> Another excellent car is the new Mercedes-Benz C-Class. It is a major improvement over the last model - it really took me by surprise how good the chassis was (but it wasn't so hot on the track).


There is a 3.6 standard base engine that puts out somehwere near 275 HP I think. The 3.6 Direct Injected engine puts out 304. I've driven both and the base 275 HP engine feels a lot more like the Acura TL S-type. Not bad, but not really very powerful.

The 3.6 DI engine, pops out a 5.9 0-60 and has a final gear ration is 3.42 using the same transmision as what's in the 328i I believe (Hydra-Matic 6L50 (MYB) RWD).

Here is the PowerChart for it.










Not bad... of course not a 335i either, but I found the creature comforts inside something that I was truely missing since I bought the '06 325i. I guess it's hard to have both a great performing car AND well thought out and functional cocpit area with all the goodies (AC and Heated seats, one of the better NAVI's I've used, HDD based Navi and TIVO functinality radio, full Ipod interface, Satellite based map upgrades for Navi, remote start and keyless (comfort acess) entry, 70% o the roof is glass (back seat skylight)... I think the only real thing it's missing is Bluetooth which is supposed to be avalible for retro-fit in January), oh did I mention functional cup holders that don't block the passenger vents? Of coures, I'm sure I'll be missing the pure power of a 335i and the extream confidence i cornering the BMW has.... maybe in 3 years I'll come flip back.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Have you driven a Lamborghini or Ferrari? I'm curious how the Audi R8 stacks up against the Italians.

While we're at it, M5 versus Lexus IS-F?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

mark_m5 said:


> Have you driven a Lamborghini or Ferrari? I'm curious how the Audi R8 stacks up against the Italians.
> 
> While we're at it, M5 versus Lexus IS-F?


I've got some time behind the wheel of a Ferrari 360, and a Porsche GT3. The R8 seems more civilized than both of those. The Ferrari was fun and fast (actually, maybe a bit slower than the R8), but the pedal cluster and driving position was difficult to get used to with my 6'2" frame (my same complaint with the Viper). It was work to drive the Ferrari, but oh the attention it pulled.  The GT3 is easy to drive, but you really have to ring it out for maxmium performance. Day to day, that may get old. The R8 had torque down low, a great seating position, easy-to-use controls, and decent ground clearance (the GT3 hits Bots Dots, I swear!). A Ferrari is a Ferrari - they are killer sexy and the world notices it. A Porsche is a great track machine (better than the Ferrari). The R8 is a bit of both.

The only drawback to the M5 is with its overall stature and mass. Cut 12" of each corner, and knock 750 pounds out of its gut, and it would rock. The IS-F will be faster around the track just because it is smaller and lighter. Personally, I like the driving position better in the M5, and I like how the engine sounds in the M5, and I am used to E60 outward visibility (my brother has an E60 550i), so I'd take the M5. The M5 also has a better ride - the IS-F can be harsh. Oh, give me a stick M5 too.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Look at the attention the R8 was getting. There is someone taking pics on all sides of the car (I am on the near side, remember). 

One journalist got out and said, "Damn, those are the best brakes I have ever felt. You want to bleed off speed, it is instantaneous." Nobody spun the R8 all day (that means it was easy to drive by noobs with zero time behind the wheel entering a hot track - myself included).


----------

